# Word of the Day... Splendid



## Aunt Marg

Splendid: 

Brilliant with light or color; radiant.
adj.
Imposing by reason of showiness or grandeur; magnificent.
adj.
Admired by many; illustrious.


----------



## ohioboy

Marge has a splendid body.


----------



## Aunt Marg

ohioboy said:


> Marge has a splendid body.


ROFL!

My splendid body days are well behind me now, Ohio, but your suggestion, aside from it being splendid, put a big smile on my face.


----------



## Kaila

What a _splendid word for you to choose for us , today! 

I always associate the word, splendid,
with a very positive, happy, jubilant, and joyous set of feelings,

warranting splendid and enjoyable, and enthusiastic, 
celebrations and appreciative attention in a positive way!

Let's party!  _


----------



## horseless carriage

​A girl married a man who only had one foot.
The next day, her mother called her and asked, 
"My dear, what do you think about marriage?"
Her daughter replied, 
"Oh, it's real splendid, even though he only has one foot!"
Her mom cackled, 
"You're so lucky! When I married your dad, he only had one inch!"


----------



## Aunt Marg

Kaila said:


> What a _splendid word for you to choose for us , today!
> 
> I always associate the word, splendid,
> with a very positive, happy, jubilant, and joyous set of feelings,
> 
> warranting splendid and enjoyable, and enthusiastic,
> celebrations and appreciative attention in a positive way!
> 
> Let's party!  _


Awww... thank you, Kaila, what a splendid compliment!


----------



## Aunt Marg

horseless carriage said:


> ​A girl married a man who only had one foot.
> The next day, her mother called her and asked,
> "My dear, what do you think about marriage?"
> Her daughter replied,
> "Oh, it's real splendid, even though he only has one foot!"
> Her mom cackled,
> "You're so lucky! When I married your dad, he only had one inch!"


A splendid entry, Horseless!


----------



## ohioboy

"Love is a many splendored thing".


----------



## Ruthanne

I believe that Diamonds Are a most Splendid gem.


----------



## RubyK

It is a splendid day today. We finally got some splendid rain for which I am grateful.


----------



## ohioboy

I don't believe Splenda is splendid.


----------



## John cycling

Aunt Marge's splendid postings of splendid words is quite splendid.


----------



## Ruthanne

ohioboy said:


> I don't believe Splenda is splendid.


I don't either.  I tried it in a soda last month and it tasted too darn sweet.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> I don't either.  I tried it in a soda last month and it tasted too darn sweet.


So what you're saying Ruthanne, is the Splenda wasn't quite so splendid.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Marg said:


> So what you're saying Ruthanne, is the Splenda wasn't quite so splendid.


Yep, that's for sure!


----------



## Kaila

I have now learned from all of these posts...
(as I always seem to learn something from WOTD threads!   )

Today I learned from _this thread,
that I could be using the word *splendid, *_much more often than I ever have in the past! 
_Splendid!  _


----------



## Ruthanne

Niagara falls is a most *splendid* tourist attraction.


----------



## Kaila

The colors of the Fall Foliage, are a splendid sight to see!


----------



## Ruthanne

Kaila said:


> The colors of the Fall Foliage, are a splendid sight to see!


Oh yes, autumn leaves are most splendid in their colors!


----------

